# Chris Crocker cries for Britney LMAO



## Nerina (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this video? OMG, WTF!?! I'm sorry, I just thought this was toooo funny not to post about, thought it would give all you guys a good laugh...this is insanity at its best.......   

YouTube - LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!

btw, how is he gonna say Britney is making us money? WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, that bitch hasn't sent me my check yet. 

I saw it earlier, Christine and I were both laughing at it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 12, 2007)

...and in complete contrast (although still hilarious )


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nerina said:


> YouTube - LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!
> 
> btw, how is he gonna say Britney is making us money? WHAT?!?!?



That kid needs a good therapist.  And if she's making me money, where in the hell is my check.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah that vid is scary


----------



## Thomas (Sep 12, 2007)

Who the hell is that girl?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 12, 2007)

There was a thread on this the other day (in the 'Britney @ the VMAs' thread), but this is priceless shit.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 12, 2007)

> Leave Britney Spears alone RIGHT... NOW... I MEAN IT! Anyone who has a problem with her, you deal with me because she's not well right now! *boo hoo*



OMG LMFAOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## jaxadam (Sep 12, 2007)

Who the fuck is that...


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 12, 2007)

This shit is priceless!!!!

Did anyone watch the rest of his/her videos? Oh sweet christmas it is some priceless comedy.

This video isn't exactly work safe kids. 

YouTube - Chris Crocker - Eat My Cornhole!


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

Thomas said:


> Who the hell is that girl?



Yeah, it's a dude.


----------



## Regor (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow!

 

There just isn't enough fag emoticons for this kid! And WTF is up with the sheet? Is he hiding under his bed covers because it was past his bedtime, and didn't want his mommy to yell at him about wire hangers??


----------



## Thomas (Sep 12, 2007)

Rick said:


> Yeah, it's a dude.


----------



## tonyhell (Sep 12, 2007)

cvbn


----------



## Naren (Sep 12, 2007)

Thomas said:


>



Same thing I thought.  When I saw this in the Britney at the VMAs thread, it wasn't labeled, so I was sure it was a girl. In this thread, because it's title "Chris whatthefuckshisnameandwhogivesashit," I would have considered him possibly being a man, but then again I might have just thought that "Chris" was short for "Christine" or "Christina" or "Christiana."

My comment in the other thread was " Wooooooow. That girl must have forgotten to take her medication this morning. "


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> My comment in the other thread was " Wooooooow. That girl must have forgotten to take her medication this morning. "



And stuff.


----------



## Nerina (Sep 13, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> ...and in complete contrast (although still hilarious )




LMAO



garcia3441 said:


> That kid needs a good therapist.  And if she's making me money, where in the hell is my check.



he needs shitloads of medication and a kick up the......





Regor said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> There just isn't enough fag emoticons for this kid!



LMAO damn right


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hah, I guess I missed this thread 

[action=telecaster90]just posted one in General Discussion [/action]


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 13, 2007)

I care about Britney just as much, you guys are being such assholes about her...Chris is right, she isn't well right now. She can't help stumbling around on stage seemingly drunk as fuck knowing full-well that she is being beamed out in front of millions of people. I mean come on, you'd do the same, god damn, you're all so harsh.

She's had a hard time. Who cares about people with disabilities or diseases? Britney is having such a hard time, what with her millions of dollars and her self-inflicted, attention grabbing image...HAVE A HEART!!!

/fantasy

[reality] How about you get some perspective on life and EVERYTHING thats going on around you rather than just the life of just one person. [/reality]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 13, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I care about Britney just as much, you guys are being such assholes about her...Chris is right, she isn't well right now. She can't help stumbling around on stage seemingly drunk as fuck knowing full-well that she is being beamed out in front of millions of people. I mean come on, you'd do the same, god damn, you're all so harsh.
> 
> She's had a hard time. Who cares about people with disabilities or diseases? Britney is having such a hard time, what with her millions of dollars and her self-inflicted, attention grabbing image...HAVE A HEART!!!
> 
> ...


 
Lol-cow - Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 14, 2007)

My mind wont accept that that's a dude. No fucking way.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> My mind wont accept that that's a dude. No fucking way.



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, then.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 14, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Lol-cow - Encyclopedia Dramatica





> A certain dwarf attempted to set themselves up as the King of Trolls, but was soon turned into a lol-cow by nearly everybody on the internets.



Noodles strikes again!


----------



## Naren (Sep 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> My mind wont accept that that's a dude. No fucking way.



I find it hard to accept as well.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 14, 2007)

Update!

Seth Green: "Love Chris Crocker Alone!"   

Seth Green rules. Man this Crocker kid is famous now. They even played his video on Fox News and his vid was on CNN.com's front page.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> My mind wont accept that that's a dude. No fucking way.



Why, did you crank it to him thinking he was a hot chick or something?


----------



## Naren (Sep 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Update!
> 
> Seth Green: "Love Chris Crocker Alone!"
> 
> Seth Green rules. Man this Crocker kid is famous now. They even played his video on Fox News and his vid was on CNN.com's front page.



 That was funny because he nailed it on its head. Very good impression.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why, did you crank it to him thinking he was a hot chick or something?



I thought it was an ugly moody seriously disturbed girl.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, there's no accounting for taste


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Seth Green is amazing


----------



## neon_black88 (Sep 15, 2007)

Man its so obvious this... guy... um.... "it's" taking a mickey but its getting so much publicity now. I hate this video.



zimbloth said:


> Seth Green rules. Man this Crocker kid is famous now. They even played his video on Fox News and his vid was on CNN.com's front page.



Affairs programs know how to keep there prioritys in order.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 15, 2007)

perez hilton,tooo funny


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why, did you crank it to him thinking he was a hot chick or something?



I just thought it was some weird bitch. I wouldn't associate with someone like that. Ever.


Even drunk.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm surprised that people even care about Britney, or her trans-gender fans, enough so that this was ACTUALLY on the news.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 15, 2007)

^
Yep.

So...
Will this thread ever die?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 15, 2007)

Chris Crocker - Atlanta Falcons - NFL - Yahoo! Sports

HOly fuck. talk about ruining the real Chris Crocker's name/reputation.. Now when people hear of this safety for the Falcons, they are gonna think of this queer..


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm surprised that people even care about Britney, or her trans-gender fans, enough so that this was ACTUALLY on the news.



Americans tend to love their celebrities, love to watch the rise and fall. 

Plus, we tend to like freak shows too, and since the internet is nothing more than a big freak show in some parts.....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 15, 2007)

The internet a freak show? Fuck that, everyone here is completely balanced and normal.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The internet a freak show? Fuck that, everyone here is completely balanced and normal.



Uhh..

1) Refer to the topic of this thread.

2) Scour through the off topic section.....mainly...your posts  or mine whatever.

3) Check out all of the genres of porn there are on the internet

4) Take a shower to wash away that disgusted feeling you have.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 15, 2007)

Showering ist not krieg. And I probably have about every bit of porn the internet has ever held on my PC


----------



## playstopause (Sep 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The internet a freak show? Fuck that, everyone here is completely balanced and normal.






Nominated for quote of the year.


----------

